# New Hasbean Pourover Stand



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/hasbeancof...4766149559093/796308220404879/?type=1&theater

Unsure if this has already been posted, it looks nice though.

Edit: http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/coffeeasy


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Looks better built than most but fifty quid is a fair bit of wedge for a brew stand.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

But it has a slot for your filters...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

And a ledge to store your packet of beans - how cool is that??


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I really like the look of it but what about yer scales - I'm not sure my mahoosive Hario one is going to wedge in there somehow, perhaps underneath though.

I think I could live with the loss in precision on the Harios when tared off at 1Kg (approx). Maybe the small and popular blue-backlit ones would be better.

I am sure that this has all been thought about anyway, you could pre-weigh stuff beforehand I guess.

"...The first a basic mock up was made of polystyrene, matches and double-sided tape and from there things really took flight..."

^ This is surely enough to make anyone want to part with their cash, :'D

I wonder who will be the first on the forum to get one...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good point.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Callum needs to start producing his copper brew bar /stand thing


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Whilst looking very nice it is a £50 solution to a problem I don't have.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Bingo Southpaw, what is wrong with resting the brewer on your cup/flask...

Looks nice though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you want to measure what comes out you need a wee stand thing


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

you can also kill the brew before it severely overextracts if you can taste the output between cone & cup.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Something like that but big enough for scales to go under would be bonza


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

MWJB said:


> you can also kill the brew before it severely overextracts if you can taste the output between cone & cup.


Visions of people trying to stick their tongue between cone & cup... Later reverting to using a spoon.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Money for old rope?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you made a working brew stand out of old rope I'm sure people would pay money for it....even if just for the novelty ;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> If you made a working brew stand out of old rope I'm sure people would pay money for it....even if just for the novelty ;-)


Where can I buy this


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Send me 200 quid and you can have one tomorrow.


----------



## patamericano (Oct 18, 2012)

yes it does look good, works with most drippers (v60, kalita, etc ...) and aeropress as well. price is good too! Black or red?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

£49.99 is a lot to COFFUP!

Sorry, couldn't resist. Coat, door. ..


----------

